# Vomiting...



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sigh, hes puked once again. He had dinner at 5pm and his pill at 7pm. His temp is 102.5 not sure if thats from the heat since its hot and he has been out and about


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh dear, you and Lincoln are having a rough time. If the vomitting is 'new' ie: since he started the soloxine, perhaps it is related to the medication. However just being out and about in the extreme heat you are having could well make him feel ill. Normal body temp is 38.5 C +/- 1 degree (102 F is 38.9 C). He could be over heated which can cause vomitting, keep him inside during the heat of the day and little/no exercise, (early morning or late evening may be okay), make sure he has access to fresh cool water, don't feed again til morning then only feed him 1/4 to 1/2 what he normally gets and see if he holds it down.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor you guys! I give Tailer 2 Pepto tablets...well, I put them down his throat...when is pest from either end...it does help...nice pink breath too.

Old Dog Elliot nor Tailer had upset tummy's with Soloxine. Hummmm...

Small amounts of water frequently, and agree 1/4-1/3 portions for a few servings. Good Luck!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well hopefully he is good until Monday. If not ill have to take him in sooner


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Oh dear, you and Lincoln are having a rough time. If the vomitting is 'new' ie: since he started the soloxine, perhaps it is related to the medication. However just being out and about in the extreme heat you are having could well make him feel ill. Normal body temp is 38.5 C +/- 1 degree (102 F is 38.9 C). He could be over heated which can cause vomitting, keep him inside during the heat of the day and little/no exercise, (early morning or late evening may be okay), make sure he has access to fresh cool water, don't feed again til morning then only feed him 1/4 to 1/2 what he normally gets and see if he holds it down.


Its not even that hot here today. But it was a bit hotter in the house since the air was turned off. Hes just not normal. Im going to see how he is tomorrow. Im not giving meds tomorrow until I can call the vet Monday as he may be allergic to Soloxine


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you see more Diamond foods were recalled...

What do you feed?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Hes fed Acana


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Update- He is vomiting brown stuff with some bright red blood mixed in...ugh


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Go to the ER Vets! Did you try the Pepto?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I didnt try the Pepto no I wasnt sure if I could. The ER wants $200 to just look at him and the treatments/diagnostics are triple the regular price as well. If I go there tonight its to put him down. No way could I afford what they want I thought it was cheaper :S

They told me if hes acting fine otherwise, eating and drinking that it could likely wait until Monday unless he starts vomiting more blood. It wasnt pure blood, was just a couple streaks here and there but you could notice it. He just drank some water and took a cookie from me. 

Not sure if I should fast him Sunday and not give any medications since it may be a stomach ulcer?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Lincoln is OK.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

3 hours later...how are you guys doing? I'd do the Pepto anyway...Tailer's Vets have given the blessing to use it for diarrhea or vomiting...it couldnt hurt...might calm things own. Off to walk the Beast!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Found this online--nausea is one side effect:

What are the possible side effects of Soloxine: If any of the following serious side effects occur, stop giving Soloxine and seek emergency veterinary medical attention; an allergic reaction (swelling of the lips, face, or tongue; difficulty breathing; closing of the throat; or hives). Call your veterinarian if your pet develops any of these serious side effects; sleep problems; personality changes; fever; appetite changes, weight changes. Less serious side effects may be more likely to occur. Continue to use Soloxine if your pet experiences; cough; loss of appetite; dizziness, drowsiness; sleep problems; dry mouth; nausea, vomiting, diarrhea; itching or rash. Side effects other than those listed here may also occur. Talk to your veterinarian about any side effect that seems unusual or bothersome to the animal.

The info also said to talk to a pharmacist they have more details about the drug. Good luck. Hope he bounces back soon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yikes...not good.  Is he doing ok?????


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

He's doing fine so far today no vomiting. I left out his soloxine until I can contact the vet tomorrow. He's eating and drinking fine


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry about the short reply I was using my blackberry and hate typing on it. 

He seems fine today so far. I stayed up until 5am with him, he vomited the blood around 2-2:30am if I recall correctly. I made him drink some water last night. This morning around 8am I fed him 1 cup of Acana with his joint pill in it since hes used to that. Around 1pm I fed him his other half a cup with half the dose of the Vanectyl P in there just to keep him from itching and he had some water after that though not much as I didnt let him drink to much. 

No Soloxine until I can contact the vet tomorrow. He just went for a walk and hes acting normal. His gums are pale, heart rate is normal, resps are normal just have to do a temp in a bit after he cools from his walk. 

The other thing that was concerning me was under his one eye it was twitching non stop for about an hour last night. Not sure if it was his heart beat I was seeing or a tremor. But that will be brought to the vets attention tomorrow morning, his eye is fine now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Lincoln is doing better today. Poor guy.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I did decide to go ahead and give him half a .5mg pill of Soloxine at 7pm. Its now 1am and he hasnt vomited. Im hoping to go to bed now and wake up to no vomit. Though I still will call the vet tomorrow and ask them what they think. He did have a weird poop. Was dark brown with some black in it. But hes fine otherwise ill see if he poops again before I head to bed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Neither Sc ooter nor Buck had a problme with soloxine. Scooter was on .8 twice a day and Buck was on 1 1/2 of the .8 twice a day. BUT that doesn't mean that Lincoln isn't hav a problem. Hopefully it was a little "bug" of some kind, or something he possible "stole" and ate.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay. I spoke to the vet today

He said he thinks the issue is the Vanectyl P. He told me to lower his dose to 1 pill every other day and keep an eye on him. He said the fact his stools are chocolate/charcoal in colour tells him he is digesting blood so theres some bleeding going on. He gave me some Sulcrate to give 10ml twice a day for 3 days and to keep an eye on him. Continue his thyroid medication. If hes still vomiting and/or pooping out charcoal poops he wants to do a Barium Study ($$$)

On top of all this he is breaking out into another staph infection. Im not to sure theres anything else I can do for him at this point


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd cold turkey switch him to Dave's 95% canned food.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im back from the vet. He got a shot of Convenia. If this doesnt work in two weeks and the thyroid meds are long enough to kick in then I have two options I am thinking about. 

1. Long term use of antibiotics to prolong his life even by a few months. 
2. Put him to sleep

If the thyroid meds do nothing those above two are the options. No more tests


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoping for the Best for You & Lincoln.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im back from the vet. He got a shot of Convenia. If this doesnt work in two weeks and the thyroid meds are long enough to kick in then I have two options I am thinking about.
> 
> 1. Long term use of antibiotics to prolong his life even by a few months.
> 2. Put him to sleep
> ...


#3 Someone on here might want to take him in. Maybe a farm
#4 Put him back on Raw.
#5 Animal Aid(no kill)
*Burlington Humane Society formerly Animal Aid*

*Our Pet List*

*Our Featured Pet...*

*News*

*Who We Are*

Formed by members of the community in 1974, Burlington Humane is a non-profit organization dedicated to helping stray and abandoned animals on Burlington. Over the years, Burlington Humane has grown to over 600 members and 300 active volunteers. We believe that each and every animal coming into our care deserves a better life, and has the right to a safe and loving home. Burlington Humane is proud of its "no kill" policy. BURLINGTON HUMANE IS AN ORGANIZATION OF VOLUNTEERS DEDICATED TO THE CARE AND PROTECTION OF THE STRAY AND ABANDONED ANIMALS IN THE BURLINGTON ONTARIO AREA, OPERTATING SOLELY ON THE GENEROSITY OF ITS COMMUNITY. 
*Adopting a friend*

All adoptions must be completed 'in house'. There is a short application form we need you to fill out and an adoption counsellor will interview you to approve your application before meeting the animals. Current adoption costs and further details can be found on our website. 
*Come Visit Us!*

*Burlington Humane formerly AnimalAid Burlington* 
740 Griffith Court 
Burlington, ON L7L 5R9 
Phone: 905-637-7325

Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am not letting anyone on this forum take him, hes not going back on a raw diet nor is he going to rescue shelter where he will live a life in a cage pumped up on so many medications only to mask the problem. 

I am doing whats best for my dog with my vets help. I am not sure why people seem to only care about the fact the animal is alive regardless of if the dog is happy being alive and miserable is better then being dead.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

At least he will have a chance. Sometimes you have to let go. Look at the parents who commit suicide and take their own kids with them. They can,t bare the thought someone else raising their kids.

Maybe someone will find whats wrong with your dog, now that your done with trying to help him. "no more test"

Could also be chemicals you clean your floor with. Landry soap?

Your dog does not look one bit miserable on your videos. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Maliraptor2009?feature=watch


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well for starters. It is unlikely someone will take on a dog like mine. He has to many issues. Theres something genetically wrong with him. He may be alive but he may not be enjoying life. Im not going to keep my dog alive JUST for the "alive" aspect. 

Those people who commit suicide and take their kids with them...theres nothing medically wrong with their kids. Thats pure greed. There is something medically wrong with my dog. He doesnt have to be miserable physically to have a poor quality of life.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

You stated before you won,t give him up for adoption because the thought if he ended up in a bad home. Same thing as parent killing their kid because they don,t want someone else raising them. Ask your Vet if he/she will take him, now that he likes vet.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

He doesnt like the vet and no hes not taking him. Ive made my decision whether you agree with it or not. I am not giving my dog to anyone JUST so he stays alive. If he didnt have the health issues he has thats one thing.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe in a year we can look back on this, like all the other times you threatened to put him down. We don,t put people to sleep when they have something genetically wrong with them. Like Cancer. Your dogs not dying. Live with it, he is.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

When your dog is constantly itching and requiring antibiotics because he has non stop skin infections that if they arent treated cause severe pain and will eventually get into the blood stream thats not right. People all the time abort kids they find out have down syndrome before they are to long in their term. Do I agree with it? I wont say. If I let him go without meds to live his life out and suffer with skin infections its cruel...if I choose to put him down its cruel. You just cant win

Its my dog, Ill make the decision and I ask you respect that.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Remember We all have to answer for our decisions. Well good luck Lincoln your going to need it.

Cod liver oil, 
Cod liver oil, 
Cod liver oil, 


What Are the Benefits of Cod Liver Oil for Dogs? | eHow.com


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive tried cod liver oil actually. He has more going on then any fish oil can fix

Also, your a very disrespectful person. The fact I am making a decision that may very well be the hardest in my life, to let my best friend be in heaven....and here you are mocking it. I dont care for your opinion, I never asked for it. It seems when you want an opinion know one has one but when you dont want it they come out of every **** orifice!!!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im back from the vet. He got a shot of Convenia. If this doesnt work in two weeks and the thyroid meds are long enough to kick in then I have two options I am thinking about.
> 
> 1. Long term use of antibiotics to prolong his life even by a few months.
> 2. Put him to sleep
> ...


If you are going to use long term antibiotics, you might want to try the doxycycline and niacinamide protocol.

Having your dog on steroids at the same time as having to give repeated antibiotics does not seem to be working. So you might as well try to get off the steroids and use an antibiotic that also modulates immune response. The steroids are probably the reason that some of the blood profile has resolved, but it also means that you lose the usefulness of the bloodwork to tell what's really going on.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

w00f said:


> If you are going to use long term antibiotics, you might want to try the doxycycline and niacinamide protocol.
> 
> Having your dog on steroids at the same time as having to give repeated antibiotics does not seem to be working. So you might as well try to get off the steroids and use an antibiotic that also modulates immune response. The steroids are probably the reason that some of the blood profile has resolved, but it also means that you lose the usefulness of the bloodwork to tell what's really going on.


Thanks Lisa  I will have to speak to my vet about the Doxy to see if a low dose may do something. Which dose would you suggest I keep him on long term?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I too had a dog that was constantly itching, with skin infections from when he was a puppy. He also had ear infections, hematomas from shaking his ears constantly. He was skin tested for allergies, twice. He was allergic to a lot of stuff, including oak trees, (we live in a grove of oak trees) and human dander. He also had thyroid issues. We struggled for many years with his allergies, got his thyroid problem under control. I spent tons of money on him, he was worth every penny. I don't think it ever crossed my mind to put him to sleep. Around 8 or 9, his allergies improved dramatically, his skin cleared up and ears stayed clean and pink. I asked my vet, he said sometimes it happens around that age that allergies do improve. He bloated at age 11, vet asked me, what do you want me to do? I said save him if you can. He saved him that time. At age 12 he developed emphysema and laryngeal paralysis. At age 12 1/2 his lung collapsed, vet said what do you want me to do? I said, save him if you can. Sadly they couldn't and my dear sweet Rusty was put to sleep that day. I miss him every day, but am so glad I never gave up on him. To be honest, I am baffled by your statement you are considering putting your dog to sleep because of skin conditions and allergies.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lincoln--I admit, I don't really understand the extent of Lincoln's issues, since I am fairly new here. 

But the obvious question--have you tried one of the prescription diets for him, to see if it helps his allergies? I know you said you are against Purina and Hills--but it seems a good alternative to try, as you sound pretty defeated. Maybe it will help...can't hurt to try. 

I am sending good thoughts Lincoln's way.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

A friend's dog was in the same boat as Lincoln...she did everything possible with a few different vets, including a Holistic Vet...finally she stumbled onto Dave's 95% canned dog food...in just a couple of weeks...the skin issues went away, the ear infections went away...it truly saved her dogs life! He lived to be almost 15!

Maybe, just maybe this will help Lincoln...it probably couldn't hurt. Good Luck! Sending positive thoughts n prayers your way.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

One other thought. A lot of people on a lab board sware by Fido Vite. It is said to improve health from the inside out. I have not personally used it, but I hear their customer service is top notch. Would be worth a shot to give them a call, discuss Lincoln's issues and see if it may be an option to try. 

Fido-Vite: Improving health from the inside out


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> When your dog is constantly itching and requiring antibiotics because he has non stop skin infections


Have you tried giving Lincoln acidophilus? You can get it in the health food refrigeration section, it's completely harmless and will reduce infections and the use of antibiotics. Antibiotic use is way overrated and over time we and animals can become resistant to it's use and that's when the health horrors begin. 

If you don't know what acidophilus is here's the definition: 

is a species in the genus _Lactobacillus_. _L. acidophilus_ is a homofermentative species, fermenting sugars into lactic acid, and grows readily at rather low pH values (below pH 5.0) and has an optimum growth temperature of around 37 °C (99 °F).[1] _L. acidophilus_ occurs naturally in the human and animal gastrointestinal tract, mouth, and vagina.[2] Some strains of _L. acidophilus_ may be considered to have probiotic characteristics.[3] These strains are commercially used in many dairy products, sometimes together with _S. salivarius ssp. thermophilus_ and _Lactobacillus delbrueckii ssp. bulgaricus_ in the production of acidophilus -type yogurt.

The short version, it's a good bacteria, antibiotics kill ALL bacteria, good and bad. Acidophilus maintains the good bacteria which speeds up healing counters the killing off of all bacteria. 

This saved my Dad's life or at least extended it for a few years.. he was getting 5 to 6 infections a year, when I started him on this his infections were reduced to 1 (if that) a year. The doctor even had to agree in light of the proof of the change/improvement in Dad's health. 

My sister gives this to her cat, actually the cat asks for it by pawing at the fridge and this cat has had zero issues requiring vet visits.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

He has more going on then just constant staph infections and allergies. We dont know whats going on the vet said he likely has no immune system

His 2 other litter mates have the same issues. Prescription food that he would need cost me $130 for a 20lb bag thats not financially possible. Its my decision in the end. You may not of given up on your dog and I have been going at it for nearly 4 years. I financially or emotionally play the 'Lets try this and that" game. Raw diet didnt help this dog, all the supplements I tried didnt help this dog. Theres something pretty serious going on if hes constantly breaking out in infections 2 days after stopping antibiotics. He has always been on probiotics

The last thing I was looking into that I am not sure if its right is just keeping him on a low dose of antibiotics for a few months to give him more time. That may also give me enough time to financially recover a bit so I could maybe do one more test which would be a biopsy to test for MRSA. I dont think its that simply because no one else in the house has it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> One other thought. A lot of people on a lab board sware by Fido Vite. It is said to improve health from the inside out. I have not personally used it, but I hear their customer service is top notch. Would be worth a shot to give them a call, discuss Lincoln's issues and see if it may be an option to try.
> 
> Fido-Vite: Improving health from the inside out


If my vet agrees to keep him on long term antibiotics at a low dose this is something I am at least willing to try. I have the link book marked. I cannot really afford to do anything other then antibiotics for a few months the money isnt there. I need some time to pick back up financially all my resources are once again exhausted. Cant do anything until some of those are paid off. Ive tried contacting a couple organizations to see if they would help financially and they said no they dont offer "donations" to people. Im going to look into some extra work to see if I can bring in a little extra


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Thanks Lisa  I will have to speak to my vet about the Doxy to see if a low dose may do something. Which dose would you suggest I keep him on long term?


Internal medicine vet says that they start at 5 mg/lb in two divided doses for this purpose and note response. If he has digestive issues with the doxy, might need the capsules instead of the tablets. If there is suspicion of tick disease, that dose changes to the aggressive dose, which is 5 mg/lb twice a day, essentially double the dose.

Don't remember his weight, so if it's 60 pounds, that is 300 mg, divided. They come in pills of 100 mg, so that would be, say, 200mg in the morning, 100mg in the evening. 

Liver support is probably a good idea with the drugs that he has been on, and of course probiotics. Folks seem to be having good luck with the Mercola probiotics, but I've never used them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

w00f said:


> Internal medicine vet says that they start at 5 mg/lb in two divided doses for this purpose and note response. If he has digestive issues with the doxy, might need the capsules instead of the tablets. If there is suspicion of tick disease, that dose changes to the aggressive dose, which is 5 mg/lb twice a day, essentially double the dose.
> 
> Don't remember his weight, so if it's 60 pounds, that is 300 mg, divided. They come in pills of 100 mg, so that would be, say, 200mg in the morning, 100mg in the evening.
> 
> Liver support is probably a good idea with the drugs that he has been on, and of course probiotics. Folks seem to be having good luck with the Mercola probiotics, but I've never used them.


Couldnt I just order Fish antibiotics would be cheaper then getting it through my vet?? Hes 55-60lbs hes fluctuating. Could I use Milk Thistle as liver support?

I doubt he has a tick disease....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I think you're on the right track with the antibiotics and thryoid meds. Try and hang on for a couple more months. It took 5 weeks of keflex and 2 months of thryoid meds, .6mg X 2/daily, for my dog's staph infection to finally resolve. Your boy might need a longer course of treatment with antibiotics, perhaps at least 8 plus weeks. If you haven't already, please read the Merck Veterinary Manual Introduction to Pyoderma. Also, medicated baths 2x weekly will help keep the bacterial count on his skin lowered. If you can't afford medicated shampoo, even just human baby shampoo from the dollar store (diluted to 1part shampoo/4parts water) once or twice a week will help if you can do it. Also make sure he gets dried thoroughly after bathing. I know you're doing the best you can for Lincoln and he has other problems, also. My dog also had eye infections, vomiting blood, even HGE once. When he was vomiting blood once, they did a barium swallow. He had an ulcer and was given sucralfate, like Lincoln is getting. If you can stay the course long enough with antibiotics and the thryroid meds, I think you'll see a significant improvement in his condition. Again, the best of luck to you and Lincoln. I'm praying this works for him.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would never choose euthanasia unless they have limited quality of life. I do believe that someone else could give Link a great life.

Buddy was a mess when I got him- My uncle could not financially care for him. He did the best thing for Buddy and gave him to me.

You can Link has tons of behavior issues but the right person can and will work with him.

I beg you to do the best for Link and look into a new home for him. I don't think euthanasia is appropriate. If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. People are trying to help you but right now your emotions are running high and unless they agree with you- You are looking for an argument.

Give the meds time to work. He issues did not happen overnight and will not be solved overnight either.

I have said my peace and will not comment on this thread again. I would say this to anyone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am not going to presume to tell you what you should do with Lincoln--from reading your threads I know he is dealing with a lot of health issues and it's been very hard on you both emotionally and financially. I also understand he has siblings with these complicated issues, so it has a genetic type of component possibly. He is your responsibility, not ours, so I feel the forum should just leave that decision to you, just as I am the sole person responsible for decisions with my own dog, and would not appreciate anyone else telling me what I should or should not do, unless I ask them one on one. That's JMO. I did want to comment on a couple of things:

Our vet mentioned that many dogs with recurrent bacterial skin issues do well on low dose antibiotics and also dogs with the digestive issues do well on Tylan Powder. 

We had a dog who had frequent bacterial/staph infections. His first owner (a medical doctor) brought him in for euthanasia because of them, but the vet got him into rescue and we adopted him. During the worst flares we did two different prescription shampoos, left the lather on for 20 minutes, rinsed, then did the same thing with the second shampoo....twice a week. That helped him a lot. 

Also, as far as liver support-- we use Denamarin, which is a combination of milk thistle and Sam E. Denamarin is expensive and you might be able to replicate it with OTC supplements of milk thistle and Sam E from the drugstore.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Please don't take what I said in my post above as me preaching or trying to tell you what to do. I'm not. I'm just saying that I think you're on the right track now with antibiotic therapy and thyroid medication. If it's possible for you to hang in there and give it a couple of months, I really do think you'll see an improvement in his condition. If you can regulate his thyroid hormone levels, I think it would help to improve his immune system. I also agree with what Dallas Gold said. I used Sam-E on a dog I had on chemo. It helped his liver function significantly and, therefore, lengthened his life.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

No, I didnt take any ones post personally except one member who seems to like to judge. The last thing I would do to someone is tell them I think they were wrong for making the decision they did after they put their family member down. Thats beyond disrespectful IMO

As for antibiotics, Doxy may be a tad expensive but I will speak to him about it as well as a low dose of Keflex. I think I could do a 2 week on 1 week off coarse to prolong his life even by 6 months. The other thing I was going to ask that may have to wait another month is getting his skin biopsied and tested for which antibiotic will work, maybe were using the wrong one. 

Dr Dodds said some dogs need a full 4 week coarse then half the dose for 90 days. So I will be bringing this all up. Hopefully his gut settles down as I cannot afford a Barium study on top of these issues.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

tikiandme said:


> I think you're on the right track with the antibiotics and thryoid meds. Try and hang on for a couple more months. It took 5 weeks of keflex and 2 months of thryoid meds, .6mg X 2/daily, for my dog's staph infection to finally resolve. Your boy might need a longer course of treatment with antibiotics, perhaps at least 8 plus weeks. If you haven't already, please read the Merck Veterinary Manual Introduction to Pyoderma. Also, medicated baths 2x weekly will help keep the bacterial count on his skin lowered. If you can't afford medicated shampoo, even just human baby shampoo from the dollar store (diluted to 1part shampoo/4parts water) once or twice a week will help if you can do it. Also make sure he gets dried thoroughly after bathing. I know you're doing the best you can for Lincoln and he has other problems, also. My dog also had eye infections, vomiting blood, even HGE once. When he was vomiting blood once, they did a barium swallow. He had an ulcer and was given sucralfate, like Lincoln is getting. If you can stay the course long enough with antibiotics and the thryroid meds, I think you'll see a significant improvement in his condition. Again, the best of luck to you and Lincoln. I'm praying this works for him.


This post here...gave me one last thread of strength to continue another couple months


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel so sad for Lincoln. I hope he gets better... for his sake.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Regarding the doxycycline expense, here in the states many pharmacies have a $4 per month, $9 for 3 month generic drug program and doxycycline is on it. I just pulled up the Kroger listing and here is what they charge:



> DOXYCYCLINE CAP 50MG	Antibiotic
> DOXYCYCLINE CAP 100MG	Antibiotic
> DOXYCYCLINE TAB 100MG	Antibiotic


I'm not sure how prescriptions are handled in Canada, but if you have a program like this you could ask the vet for a prescription to be filled at the human pharmacy, if it is cheaper to do it that way. I sometimes do this with our dog prescriptions, especially Toby's eye drops, which are much cheaper at human pharmacies.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

It is cheaper to fill at a human pharmacy. We dont have any programs like that here at walmart in Canada. Generally prices of drugs here are more expensive then in the US. The US has a larger market and more companies competing then Canada does. 

I will figure out dosing and call the pharmacy to figure out what will cost what then go to the vet and speak to him about it


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> ....By all means if anyone wants to help privately message me. Im going to look into some extra work to see if I can bring in a little extra


I think folks on eBay will probably buy that Playbook that you have


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

w00f said:


> I think folks on eBay will probably buy that Playbook that you have


Actually, its already gone but thanks for the suggestion Lisa 

Also, if you must know...I am also not paying a couple bills in order to have some extra money for my dog.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sometimes you gotta do what you have to do.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you have to do.


Yes you do have to do what you gotta do, but I dont like when I have someone harping down my neck telling me to sell possessions of mine then expect me to take anything they say or suggest into consideration. 

I have to say this. At least im TRYING. There are MANY people in this friggin world who would just dump their dog at the shelter, tie it to a pole, shoot it etc because it has a health problem. I am at my last straw but at least I am trying to figure out whats going wrong. Yes, finances arent going to be there much longer but I have done far more then what some people would.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw this thread. Hope Lincoln responds favorably to the meds . . .but it sounds like you are doing the best that you can. Which is all anybody can ever do.


----------

